# The Devil's Footprint: Chernobyl stomps Europe 1986



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Engineers were running tests and decided to temporarily switch off the safety devices, bad call..



















Pictures from the 'Forbidden Zone' extending for miles around the reactor-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ground zero: the reactor can be seen in the background across deserted Pripyat city-


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the photos Jim. Isn't it like no one can live there until 20,000 years now or something like that? I seen photos of the "Red Forest" which looks like something out of a horror movie! I know there has been huge birth defects, abnormalities in the areas on the maps. Very scary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Danged unsettling, isn't it?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

survival said:


> Thanks for the photos Jim. Isn't it like no one can live there until 20,000 years now or something like that? I seen photos of the "Red Forest" which looks like something out of a horror movie! I know there has been huge birth defects, abnormalities in the areas on the maps. Very scary.


Yeah it's gonna be a hotspot for thousands of years!
_"An area extending 19 miles (31 km) in all directions from the plant is known as the "zone of alienation." It is largely uninhabited, except for a few residents who have refused to leave. Ukrainian officials estimate the area will not be safe for human life again for another 20,000 years"
Chernobyl disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

In a Pythonesque twist, the russkis have declared the Death Zone a wildlife sanctuary!!!-
_"As humans were evacuated from the area, existing animal populations multiplied and rare species not seen for centuries have returned or have been reintroduced, for example lynx, wild boar, wolf, Eurasian brown bear, European bison, Przewalski's horse, and eagle owl. 
The Exclusion Zone is so lush with wildlife and greenery that in 2007 the Ukrainian government designated it a wildlife sanctuary.It is one of the largest wildlife sanctuaries in Europe

"Areas with higher radiation have fewer animals, survival and reproduction is reduced, sperm are abnormal. Abnormalities are commonplace and mutations rates are much elevated"
Chernobyl disaster effects - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

Hotspots-





















































_Pictures: Animals Inherit Mixed Legacy at Chernobyl_


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_WIKI- "*In the period to 2007, 63 major nuclear accidents have occurred at nuclear power plants*. 
29 of these have occurred since the Chernobyl disaster, and 71 percent of all nuclear accidents (45 out of 63) occurred in the United States" _

Nuclear and radiation accidents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

